# R33 GTR for 22 year old



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi all, 
New to this site. I have a focus RS at the moment but looking to having a R33 GTr now. got my eye on the LM edition. 
is anyone els who's 22 got a 33 Gtr? what you aying for insurance?
also i have 4 years no claims at the moment. 
i did ring about a 34 GTr out of interest and it was gonna cost me £3600.

Many thanks

james.


----------



## DauntingGecko (Mar 12, 2005)

I would say prolly just over £2k. Just as a rough answer.

Thats good with the R34 - Very high, though at least its a number. Most can't get a quote until they are 23+.


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

thanks for the reply. Thats what i was hoping, im paying just over 2k for the ford too, lol
I was quite impressed with the R34s quote too, its less than the quote i got on a clio V6 i was after. which is odd


----------



## DauntingGecko (Mar 12, 2005)

Your best bet is to try some of the more specialised companies.

Try and drive under 6k miles a year and use an old banger as a run around - that should drop your quote by loads too. Use the GTR as a weekend car - ever considered that?


----------



## scw02102 (Mar 14, 2006)

Im 22yrs just over £2k on a R33 GTR V-Spec mods included 

Most companys dont like under 25yrs - too me a while to get a good quote

seems odd ur paying £2k for a Focus RS?

I my Type R is more expensive to insure than a RS and that was £930


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

yeh, the RS is v expensive, thing is, its pushing out 280 hp at the moment, lots of mods declared. only thihng is the power cant be put down from the front wheels so thats why im after the 4 wheel drive skyline that can get the power down


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

Some people cant even get insured on a Skyline until there 25 or have 5 YNCB


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi. Your best bet would to try and talk to a specialist company who will take into account your experience of driving fast cars before and keep the yearly mileage very low on the GTR.
Try Firebond as i am with them and find them great.


----------



## bomberGTR (Dec 3, 2005)

im 21, 3years no claims, R32 gtr 10,000 mile limit with various mods to car. i pay £2250 with Ad Flux. i got £250 discount by being a paid member on here btw.....


----------



## phatsupraboytt (Jun 3, 2005)

A-Plan were always the best i thought, i put limited millage to 4k and excess to £800 and got a quote of £974 at the age of 25 and that was with mods.


----------



## tomble (Jul 7, 2005)

Get a pulsar, then you can get the power down - and drive a fast shopping trolley


----------



## Matt_r34 (Aug 18, 2004)

A plan mate


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

Im 24 yr old...I pay 600 for insurance for my R32 GTR

ps. I live in Iceland


----------



## 4ndy (Nov 14, 2006)

A-Plan ! R33 GTR with HKS Back box and HKS Induction .
Me 31 , 9 points and missus 28 , 6 points.
6 K per year 
10 yrs ncb
garaged at night before 10pm and 6 am
£910 fully comp


----------



## par (Oct 8, 2006)

so many different quotes from the same company ad flux were quoting me over 3 grand im 24 2yrs no claims no accidents but a 


> im 21, 3years no claims, R32 gtr 10,000 mile limit with various mods to car. i pay £2250 with Ad Flux. i got £250 discount by being a paid member on here btw.....


a plan by far for me


----------



## mava_rules (Feb 22, 2006)

bomberGTR said:


> im 21, 3years no claims, R32 gtr 10,000 mile limit with various mods to car. i pay £2250 with Ad Flux. i got £250 discount by being a paid member on here btw.....


WHAT!!!!! im 21 got r32 gtr insured with flux and paying 1200 with 10000 milage 3years no claims etc but did go from gtst i had last year with them which may have made the difference. got 15% discount being member of owners club


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

I'm with A-Plan 

- Kevin.


----------

